

Too much time on their hands? - ColinWright
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2009/11/07/creativity-and-criticism/

======
pavel_lishin
Reminds me of this: <http://www.brucetutes.com/blog/?p=39>

"I started telling her about the Wikipedia article on Pluto. You may remember
that Pluto got kicked out of the planet club a couple of years ago, so all of
a sudden there was all of this activity on Wikipedia. The talk pages light up,
people are editing the article like mad, and the whole community is in an
ruckus–”How should we characterize this change in Pluto’s status?” And a
little bit at a time they move the article–fighting offstage all the
while–from, “Pluto is the ninth planet,” to “Pluto is an odd-shaped rock with
an odd-shaped orbit at the edge of the solar system.”

So I tell her all this stuff, and I think, “Okay, we’re going to have a
conversation about authority or social construction or whatever.” That wasn’t
her question. She heard this story and she shook her head and said, “Where do
people find the time?” That was her question. And I just kind of snapped. And
I said, “No one who works in TV gets to ask that question. You know where the
time comes from. It comes from the cognitive surplus you’ve been masking for
50 years.”"

------
daniel71l
What are you going to do with your free time?

[http://design-to-last.com/2011/06/free-
time-%e2%80%93-what-a...](http://design-to-last.com/2011/06/free-
time-%e2%80%93-what-are-you-going-to-do-with-it/)

